# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Терминальные лицензии

## Gifaevich

Здравствуйте,подскажите,по  жалуйста,товарищи сисадмины.есть лицензии на подключение к серверу Windows Server CAL 2008 Rus и WinRmtDsktpSrvcs CAL 2008 R2 Rus.куда и как их нужно вводить.ОС Windows Server 2008 R2 Standart.заранее спасибо.с терминальным сервемро сталкиваюсь впервые

----------

